

Show HN: HipstaDeploy – Generate and deploy static websites on CloudFront - proudlygeek
https://github.com/proudlygeek/hipstadeploy

======
proudlygeek
Author here: Happy it can be useful to others :)

Right now i've only tested it with a local Ghost installation but
_theorically_ it should work with every blogging platform since it uses wget
to fetch pages. Since it's basically a very silly and dumb shell script i
didn't want to use something platform specific such as grunt / gulp / rake /
whatever.

Feel free to give me your feedback about it (Bugs, Features, etc.)

~~~
oddevan
Do you have a link to a live demo?

~~~
proudlygeek
Yep, sure:
[http://d1ggong7924xq2.cloudfront.net/](http://d1ggong7924xq2.cloudfront.net/)

~~~
e12e
Looks like the combination of histadeploy and ghost have garbled the
about/cv/... links? I'm guessing ghost is set up to use some javascript
shenanigans for display?

(Or perhaps those sections are empty by default...).

Anyway, nice little script, made me smile :-)

~~~
proudlygeek
Thank you, glad to hear that :)

The CV / About / ... Links are actually just empty anchors...the example
online is my WIP new blog.

------
steadicat
If anyone is interested in a Node.js alternative, it’s pretty straightforward
to use Gulp ([http://gulpjs.com/](http://gulpjs.com/)) for this. Take a look
at the deploy task for my personal web site for an example:
[https://github.com/steadicat/attardi.org/blob/master/gulpfil...](https://github.com/steadicat/attardi.org/blob/master/gulpfile.js#L78)

~~~
e12e
But that assumes the files are available? Eg: it doesn't allow you to deploy a
small mediawiki instance as a static site? (or any number of other
smart/silly/useful/crazy uses for wget mirroring to disk, then copying)?

------
oddevan
THANK YOU!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Currently I'm using a local Wordpress install and a static site plugin and I'm
getting kinda fed up with the gotchas. (Detail and links at
[http://www.oddevan.com/about](http://www.oddevan.com/about) ) If this does
what you say it does, not only can I automate the deploy process, I can move
over to Ghost (which I'm already using for its superior Markdown editor).

